# Guppies and Swordtails



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

My tankls are in my signature. How would a trio of swordtails, and 4 guppies (1M3F) fit in with my 55?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Doesn't look like you'd have a problem adding them to what you already have. The White Clouds may nip the fins of the Guppies, but it should be okay with that much space for them to swim around in.
Tony


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I think it would work.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd only be worried about the gouramis and the white clouds. Unless you seperate the pregnant females, you shouldn't have a problem with overpopulation of guppies or swordtails. I'm not sure if the temperment of dwarf gouramis is different from that of regular gourami types.. I'd keep an eye out for a week or so though just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i think it will work too.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, dwarf gouramis are much more passive than other gouramis. I once had a dwarf gouramis with 4 guppies a few years ago, all went well. Maybe I will just get guppies instead. I was thinking like 6 of them, 2 males 4 females. I will be using a breeder net/trap for the ready to drop females, and I will be selling the fry to my LFS once they get about 1/2" long. I was very successful with guppies a few years back. But then again, who isn't!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I got 6 guppies (2M4F) a few days ago. This is the first time I was upset with my LFS. I got them home, and within 4 days, 3 died. I now have 1 male and 2 females.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I got 6 guppies (2M4F) a few days ago. This is the first time I was upset with my LFS. I got them home, and within 4 days, 3 died. I now have 1 male and 2 females. 

I want to get swordtails again, they are so cool. I will probably get a trio, any secrets I should know?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Depending on where you got them from, some stores guarentee their fish for 7 days I have even heard of stores going as long as 14 days.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Opps, all you do is bring them back with the receipt and a water sample in a seperate container so they can check your water and you will either be told to hold off before putting more fish in or be given replacement fish.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

They only have a 24 hour guarantee. They went about a day before starting to die. Guess I'll get them from a different LFS next time. I liked that they kept male/female in difent tanks, so none of the females were pregnant=no interbreeding in the store. I think it makes the male more aggressive to try to impregnate the females.


----------

